# They purposely won't let you go offline



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

When drivers start going home and I start receiving pings that are like 25 minutes away and I don't accept those pings--i noticed Lyft won't let me go offline and the app shows a server or network error and this happens only after I don't accept a pin. My LTE network is reliable and I don't see this error other times. In pretty sure Lyft is purposely doing this to keep us online.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Uber48208 (May 4, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> When drivers start going home and I start receiving pings that are like 25 minutes away and I don't accept those pings--i noticed Lyft won't let me go offline and the app shows a server or network error and this happens only after I don't accept a pin. My LTE network is reliable and I don't see this error other times. In pretty sure Lyft is purposely doing this to keep us online.


See my reply (2nd post) in this thread... it will do worlds of wonders if you haven't done it before.. wouldn't be the case if Lyft was more reasonable with pickup times and how far they'll send out pings before telling rider "NO LYFT AVAILABLE".

https://uberpeople.net/threads/lyft-loves-to-make-it-hard-to-earn-money.92581/


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Ozzyoz said:


> When drivers start going home and I start receiving pings that are like 25 minutes away and I don't accept those pings--i noticed Lyft won't let me go offline and the app shows a server or network error and this happens only after I don't accept a pin. My LTE network is reliable and I don't see this error other times. In pretty sure Lyft is purposely doing this to keep us online.


After 7 months of driving part-time, I'm convinced that Lyft computers can selectively punish certain drivers in specific unique ways. If I ignore a long-distance PING, I won't get another one for at least 30 minutes. This morning, I ignored one that was 26 minutes away, and then they sent me one that was 16 minutes away. I ignored both and was put in the dog house for over an hour, with no pings.

In the "Lyft has many ways to punish us" thread, I pointed out how Lyft quit showing me how far away PINGS were coming from. Just showed the map and the ride-requestors name. They did this for 2 days straight.

Bottom line is that I've been identified as a hard-headed SOB who will not pick up anyone more than 8 minutes away during rush hour, or 12 minutes away during non-rush hours. So they're trying every trick in the book to get me to accept those.

Naturally, Lyft totally laughed-off my suggestion to pay us more $$$ for those rides that we have to drive more than 10 minutes to pick up. Why should we deplete more gas, brake pads, tire rubber, and miss potential close-by PINGS, just to drive a long distance for someone who may be only going to the corner supermarket?

Since Lyft's computer is obviously sophisticated enough to selectively punish drivers, it is also capable of selectively rewarding drivers for taking the risk of picking up passengers that are several miles away.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

They are hurting financially and they will go to extreme lengths to get drivers to pick up far away pings. I live in savage but drive in Minneapolis area and one night I got a ping from shakopee valley fair which was a 30 minute drive and I took it just to see where that passenger would make me. Worse case happens and they go nearby I knew I was already near where I live so no worries and to my surprise those couple went to an Applebee's nearby and fare became 4 dollars of which I only got 3 dollars and something so it would be 3 dollar an hour in such a scenario. The lady was surprised and asked me wow did I drive from that far away and I said yes. This is the kind of reality Lyft wants to put drivers through. Very sad reality. Luckily most passengers know not to trouble the driver and cancel right away.


----------



## Lyft_94110 (Nov 16, 2015)

AllenChicago said:


> ... Bottom line is that I've been identified as a hard-headed SOB who will not pick up anyone more than 8 minutes away during rush hour, or 12 minutes away during non-rush hours. So they're trying every trick in the book to get me to accept those. ...


I guess this job isn't for you, then?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

AllenChicago said:


> After 7 months of driving part-time, I'm convinced that Lyft computers can selectively punish certain drivers in specific unique ways. If I ignore a long-distance PING, I won't get another one for at least 30 minutes. This morning, I ignored one that was 26 minutes away, and then they sent me one that was 16 minutes away. I ignored both and was put in the dog house for over an hour, with no pings.
> 
> In the "Lyft has many ways to punish us" thread, I pointed out how Lyft quit showing me how far away PINGS were coming from. Just showed the map and the ride-requestors name. They did this for 2 days straight.
> 
> ...


It'll also send you rush hour 60-mile airport trips during guarantees (~75 LOSS to the driver, BEFORE vehicle costs), and make you UNPINGABLE close-up if you do too well


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

JimS said:


> View attachment 51448


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

ATL2SD said:


>


No man its not conspiracy stuff nor do i fear aliens getting into my head.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Oh no~~~~ 

sure Uber manipulates pings, but a company that uses a pink fuzzy dild0 for a logo WOULDN'T DO THAT TO YOU~!!!!


....purge that koolaid from your systems asap and listen to the veterans, dear noobs


----------

